# البطارية الأختزانية (المركمات)



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2006)

ان عملية شحن المركم(البطاريه) بواسطة الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق شاحن مخصص تختزن هذه

الطاقة على هيئة طاقة كيمائية . واثناء التفريغ تتحول هذه الى طاقة كهربائية .

انواع البطاريات :

1- البطارية القلوية .

2- البطارية الحامضية .

1-البطارية القلوية :

يعتبر هذا النوع من البطاريات ألأقوى والأحسن والأبسط في التصميم وألأطول عمرأ والأنظف والأمن.

تتألف هذه البطاريات (المركمات) من :

1- النيكل : الذي يستخدم في هذا المجال لزيادة متانته مع ثبات صلادته ولأنه يزيد مقاومته الكهربائية 

وغير مغناطسي وقلة تمدده الطولي . ولهذا السبب يستخدم في اسلاك المقاومات وايضا

في المحركات النفاثة وهذا من غير ضمن الموضوع .

2- الكادميوم : عنصر لونه ابيض فضي رخو ومتين صامد للتأكل وايضأ يستخدم في محطات 

القوة النووية .

3- هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم: مسحوق باودر يخفف بالماء بمقدار 1 كيلوغرام الى 4 لتر ماء وهي المادة

القلوية . ويمكن اضافة عنصر الليثيوم لتقوية الخلايا ولزيادة متانتها وطول عمرهأ .

ان املاء هذا المحلول القلوي المخفف الذي تبلغ كثافته من 1,18 -1,20 غرام/سم مكعب في درجة

حرارة 20 درجة مؤية . 

في حالة الشحن يحدث تفاعل كهروكيميائي تحدد شدة تيار الشحن . القطب الموجب يتكون هيروكسيد 

النيكل القطب السلب الحديديك .

وفي حالة التفريغ القطب الموجب يكون ايضأ هيدروكسيد النيكل اما القطب السلب اوكسيد الحديدوز

ولأختبار كثافة المحلول بواسطة مكثاف او هيدرومتر مخصص لذلك .

مشحون جيدأ 1,285 . 
مشحون وسط 1,23
مشحون ضعيف 1,134

وهناك نظام ضوئي يوضع على القطبين الموجب والسالب يتألف من مجموعة دايودات بالوان مختلفة 

تبين حالة شحن البطارية.

عادتأ تكون جهد خلية البطارية نيكل كادميوم 1,2 -1,3 فولت تربط على التوالي تساوي مجموع 

المقدار مقدار اي عشرة خلايا تساوي 12 فولت . يكون الربط الموجب مع السالب .


تكملة مع البطارية الحامضية

ان شاء الله

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي شكري فلقد كنت انتظر موضوع في هذا المجال

وأتمنى أن توصلنا لمرحلة التمكن من صناعة البطارية

فهنا في فلسطين هناك من يستطيع فعلا صناعتها ولكن لا يفشون سر تركيبتها

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أغسطس 2006)

*البطارية الحامضية .*

ملاحضات مهمة !:67: 

1-ان الأعتناء التام بها يطيل عمرها من ناحية التزود بالفولية المطلوبة وبأكثر وقت ممكن .
2-تنظيف اقطاب البطارية من الأملاح والتكلسات بواسطة الماء الساخن مع الأستعانة بفشات سلكية 
لأزالتها .
3- مراقبة مستوى الحامض بشكل دوري واضافة ماء مقطر الى الحد المطلوب .
4-عدم ترك البطارية بدون شحن لفترة طويلة لتفادي خمولها ثم تلفها .
5- توضع في مكان فيه تهوية فاديأ لأستنشاق ابخرة الحامض . واحذر جيدأ من ان غاز الأوكسي 
هيدروجين القابل للأنفجار لذا تجنب اقترابه من مصادر النيران او التدخين . 
6- تأكد من ربط اقطاب البطارية (+ , - ) بالشكل الصحيح وبصورة جيدة . ثم ابدأ بتشغيل المصدر 
المطلوب .
7-ضع البطارية على الواح خشبية او بلاستيكية اثناء الشحن لربما عند يتدفق الحامض من البطارية .
8- يجب استخدام بطارية مشحونة مسبقأ قبل ربطها بالمصدر . 

يوجد تكملة ايضا ومعذرتأ لهذا الحد بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء  


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2006)

*تكملة*

2-البطارية الحامضية ::77:  

تتألف من ستة خلايا مربوطة على التوالي وكل خلية تتكون من مركم رصاص من لوحين مؤكسدين

ومغمورين في حامض كبريتيك المخفف . قيمة كل خلية 2 فولت وعند الربط تصبح 12 فولت .

حيث يتحد مع اوكسيد الرصاص كبريتات الرصاص الذي يكون لونه رمادي داكن .

وعند الشحن يحدث تفاعل كهروكيميائي لتحدد شدة التيار .

اما الأقطاب القطب الموجب هو( الأنود )يتحول الى بيراوكسيد الرصاص ويكون لونه بني فاتح .

اما القطب السالب هو (الكاثود) حيث كبريتات الرصاص عنده تتحول الى رصاص نقي ولونه رمادي 

فاتح.

وعند الشحن تزداد كثافة الحامض وتقاس نسبة هذة الكثافة بالهايرومتر وبالنسب التالية .

1,22 كم/سم مكعب ( شحن جيد) اما الجهد (الفولت)يرتفع الى 13,4 فولت 

اما الجهد المتوسط للتشغيل 12 فولت 

وفي التفريغ 10,5 فولت وعليه يجب اعادة شحنها لتلافي التلف .

طبعأ شدة التيار لكل بطارية تحددها الشركة المصنعة او النتجة . 

وهناك نوعان من هذه البطارية المستخدمة .

1- مفتوح : النوع القديم الذي يقتنى جافأ وعند الأستخدام يضاف اليه الحامض ثم الشحن بعد ستة 

ساعات لكي يبرد الحامض .

2- المغلق : يكون جاهز الأستخدام وعديم التبخر .

يوجد تكملة ايضأ عن ربط المركمات .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكمله*

في البداية معذرتأ على التأخير لظرف طارئ .

الأن قبل الخوض في ربط البطاريات , نستعرض اهم المزايا والعيوب في كلا النوعين من البطاريات

او الماكمات الحامضية والقاعدية .

نبدأ بالحامضية .
المزايا :
1- تتميز بخرجها الكبير . حيث يمكن سحب منها تيار كبير لمدة قصيرة .
2- رخيصة الثمن بسبب قلّة تكاليفها .
3- قلة مقاومتها الداخلية .
العيوب :
1-لأتتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية.
2-تتلف اذا تركت بدون شحن لمدة عشرة ايام .
3-عمرها قصير .
4-لا تستوعب شحن زائد .
5- تتلف ايضأ اذا قله الحامض عن المستوى المطلوب .
6-مخاطرها كثيرة .
المركم القاعدي .
المزايا :
1-قدرة عطائها غير كبير ولايمكن استخدامها في بادئ الحركة في العربات .:69: 
2- غالية الثمن بسبب تكاليفها الباهظه . 
3- كبر مقاومتها الداخلية .:5: 
4- تستوعب الشحن المفرط او الزائد .:3: 
5- تتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية القاسية .:14: 
6-يمكن ان تترك بدون شحن او في حالة التفريغ بدون ان تتلف .:31: 
7-لاتتأثر اذا تركت بدون محلول قاعدي .:77: 
8- عمرها طويل .:15: 
9-بدون مخاطر .:1: 
العيوب :
1-قلة خرجها .
2-تكاليفها باهضة مقارنتأ بالحامضية .


يوجد تكملة بعون الله .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ شكري على المعلومات الرائعة من شخص رائع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الف شكر مهندسنا المعطاء :30: 

نتابعك:85:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*سعة البطارية*

تحية طيبة .
سنتعرف الأن عن سعة البطارية لأهميتها البالغة في موضوعنا .

في البداية يجب ان نعرف انه لاعلاقة لسعة البطارية بجهدها اي يعني سعة 

البطارية 6 فولت قد تكون اكبر من سعة البطارية 12 فولت حيث تتوقف السعة

على السعة التي نحتاجها او نستهلكها .

وتعرف سعة البطارية بأنها حاصل ضرب قيمة التيار 

الثابت الذي يمكن استهلاكه

او اخذه من البطارية عند درجة حرارة 27 مؤية مضروبأ في زمن التفرغ الذي

يعادل عشرون ساعة لكي ينخفض جهد البطارية من حالة الشحن التام 2.1 فولت

لكل خلية الى حالة التفريغ التام .

مثال على ذلك لأجل فهم التعريف عمليأ .

لدينا بطارية سعة 120 امبير ما مقدار التيار الازم الذي نستهلكه من حالة الشحن

التام الى التفريغ التام في درجة حرارة 27 مؤية ؟

الجواب / 120 ÷ 20 = 6 أمبير يجب ان نستهلك .

واذا احتجنا استهلاك اكثرمن 6 أمبير يجب ان نختار بطارية ذات قيمة او امبيرية

اكبر .

شحن البطارية :

تشحن البطارية بواسطة شاحن مطابق لفولتية البطارية .

كما يجب ان تكون قيمة الشاحن يعادل 10% من سعة البطارية .

اي ما معناه اذا لدينا بطارية سعتها 120 امبير يجب اختيار شاحن ذات سعة

12 امبير لتشحن البطارية لمدة من 6-10 ساعات من حالة التفريغ التام الى

حالة الشحن التام وهذا ايضأ يعتمد على حالة البطارية وقدمها .

وينصح عدم استخدام الشحن السريع اكثر من 5 مرات لأنه يتلف الواح الخلايا .

نكمل لاحقأ الجزء الأخير الربط .

[blink]تحياتي[/blink]


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

اعتذر جدا عن عدم تكملة الموضوع كما وعدتكم بسبب داء النسيان وضعف الذاكرة , يبدو انني اصبت بالشيخوخة المبكرة والحمد لله انني تذكرت الأن لولا ذكر احد الأعضاء الشاحنة والبطارية .

ومضى اقل من عام على البحث الذي اعددته من خمسة مصادر كتب منهجية وخارجية لأهمية البطارية

في حياتنا .

ولم يبقى سوى ربط البطارية .

عندما نربط بطاريتين على التوالي يكون حاصل جمع الفولطية ويبقى التيار نفسه .

اما في حالة الربط على التوازي يكون حاصل جمع التيار وتبقى الفولتية نفسها .

انتهى الموضوع بأذنه تعالى .

وان شاء الله قد وفقت في الطرح والفائدة .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمود جميل (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يناير 2008)

هذه المعلومات الهامة عن البطاريت مفيدة جداً .....
وكما قال الزميل محمد الكردي : نحتاج إلى من يصنع هذ المنتجات الهامة للسوق المحلية بدلاً من استيرادها ......
ما يزال الوقت مبكراً على النسيان الناتج عن الشيخوخة المبكرة ....البركة فيك ...
كلما زاد العمر والعمل الطيب كان للمؤمن أجر أكبر...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يناير 2008)

الأخ عصام نور الدين .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا لمرورك واطرائك .

البغدادي


----------



## 000403 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك .... 
إبتسم...
فإن هناك من... يحبك...
يعتنى بك...
يحميك ...
ينصرك...
يسمعك ...
يراك...
انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )





قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## saed4529 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## غياث المهندس (15 مايو 2010)

الشاحنة والبطارية
تقوم الشاحنة بتحويل التيار المتناوب المستلم من لوحة توزيع التيار المتناوب وتحويله الى تيار مستمر بجهد (11v)
أو (48v) 
أما البطاريات فتتألف من مجموعة من الخلايا المفردة ذات جهد 1,2 فولت وتربط على التوالي لتؤلف نضيدة بجهد 110 أو 220 فولت 
وتوضع النضيدة في غرفة منفصلة ذات تهويه خاصة للغازات الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية بالبطارية بالخروج الى المحيط الخارجي وهناك أجهزة قياس توضح مقدار تيار الشحن والفولتية المثبتة على لوحة الشاحنة 0000000000000 غياث المهندس


----------



## rays moon daneal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المفيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله الف خير غلى مروركم وعلى ردودكم .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
هل يستطيع ups قدرته 650 واط المخصص للكمبيوتر ان يقوم بشحن بطارية سعتها الامبيرية 105 A
وهل استطيع استخدام هذا الجهاز لاضاءة البيت باربع لمبات قدرة الواحدة 26 واط و تشغيل تليفزيون وريسيفر قدرتهما 110 واط
ارجو الفادة
مهندسة من فلسطين/ غزة هاشم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا لا .
الرجاء مراجعة الموضوع .

وشكرا لكِ على سؤالكِ

البغدادي


----------



## ميكوو (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## man1968 (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا


----------

